# Binjai Grapest



## robvd (22/3/20)

Hi Guys

Any of you perhaps have the faintest idea what grape is used in Binjai Grapest?

Geez man I can't get enough of this stuff, but its quite expensive and only comes in 60ml..

Slick Grape from NCV has a similar grape but there is something in Binjai Grapest that just makes it like crack to me lol...

Any ideas?


----------



## M.Adhir (22/3/20)

The grape tastes similar to monsta vape zesty grappy?
Almost like a Grape fizz pop..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (22/3/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The grape tastes similar to monsta vape zesty grappy?
> Almost like a Grape fizz pop..


And Fantastic grape... All use to be my top 3 grape vapes but overdid it, now im sick of all 3!


----------



## M.Adhir (22/3/20)

Jengz said:


> And Fantastic grape... All use to be my top 3 grape vapes but overdid it, now im sick of all 3!



Common thread then is Malaysian grape so either malaysian purple grape or Raw Fanta grape. 

Similarly like all the mango juices out of that place use the same mango concentrate (Alphonso I think)


----------



## Riaz_sh (23/3/20)

Binjai Grape is the best Grape Juice i have had,
Fantasi has too much ice...


----------



## robvd (26/3/20)

So I ordered Malaysian purple grape V2 from flavorworld, just got delivered. Same color as Binjai grapest and exactly the same smell, I will work on a clone while on lockdown, ordered mayalsian grape juice as well, so will try out a bunch of combinations and post on here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (30/3/20)

keep us updated, would be nice to get that binjai grape flavour without so much of ice


----------



## Speedy_11 (15/5/20)

any update on this


----------



## LeislB (3/2/21)

Give this a go. I haven't tried the original but hear this is pretty close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

